# Success after FET



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Some of you may know that I had EC last week but ET has been postponed because of some unexplained bleeding. Only one of my 11 eggs fertilized and it is now frozed awaiting possible transfer in January. I know we have the hurdle of the thaw to get over first    and having just the one isn't ideal, but I was wondering what the success rates for FET have been and if anyone here has any useful experience to share,

Thanks,

Bev x


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi BevFD

Sorry your ET has been postponed it's awful when full treament doesn't go to plan....but think   . I had 2 fresh cycles (at IVF Wales) that ended in a BFN and had 2 frosties frozen for a year that has now resulted in my beautiful DD. I like to think that FET is less stressful on the body, not to much poking and proding and a bit more relaxed. January isn't that far away when you think it's nearly xmas it will be here before you know it. In that time you can prepare yourself to receive your little frostie   .

Hope that's a little more positive for you

Nic x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I have also previously had a positive from a frozen (I know I miscarried at a later date but that was due to the chromosome prob we didn't know we had at the time).I also think your body hasn't gone through ec and the trauma of that at least its on tip top condition.good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bev there is some evidence that Frozen embryos can be stronger than fresh embryos! 
the great thing with fet is that they can get your lining really nice and think and ready for your embryo. transferring your embryo while you were bleeding would have been a pointless task as it sounds like your hormone level might have been dropping to cause a bleed!


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for your encouraging messages - feeling much more positive about things now! Also my appointment has come through now for the 23rd so hopefully we'll get some more answers then

Love and strength to all

Bev xxx


----------

